# White Lies - To Lose My Life



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Loving this album at the mo, really reminds me of a kinda Shed Seven/Dodgy esque sound :thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Reminds me more of Editors / Joy Division........which is no bad thing


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I love them! Also the Maccabees are a great band to


----------

